# Ice fishing purchases



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

With the night time temps set to dip this weekend, I'm starting to get the itch. What's on every bodies purchase wish list this season? Any new shanties, or Flashers? Rods or lures? Floatation suits?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Vex Batteries are charged., Waitin on the hard stuff.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

A couple Jaw Jackers and a cover for my new (to me) flip over.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Funny you should post this now. Just an hour ago I ordered a Portable Buddy heater from Dick's for only $69. Thinking of a frabill ageis shanty also


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking at 2 or 3 man flips. For an Erie shanty. That is if we sell the house soon lol. If I do that I will also need a 1 man flip for local lakes. Looking at some rods and a no spill bait bucket. Also an propane augur. Been wanting one for a while.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

You'll like the propane. I have a jiffy and love it. A lot of fella's talkin of the ion but already have a good auger just not stealthy !!!


----------



## lgmthbs (Jan 22, 2015)

SOME NEW TOP WATER BAITS


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd like to get a jaw jacker and try it out. Kinda pricy but maybe it's worth it. Other than that just some more pinmins, pimples, and jigging raps.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Who knows what I will be getting. But a year doesn't pass without buying something.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Just bought a new Marcum LX3.. my first flasher, can't wait!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Quackpot have seen your truck, a day doesn't pass without you buying something. Lol


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> I'd like to get a jaw jacker and try it out. Kinda pricy but maybe it's worth it. Other than that just some more pinmins, pimples, and jigging raps.


jawjackers are awesome I got 3 of them I use them for steelhead keep the hole open and just wait to hear that rod pop


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Minnowhead said:


> With the night time temps set to dip this weekend, I'm starting to get the itch. What's on every bodies purchase wish list this season? Any new shanties, or Flashers? Rods or lures? Floatation suits?


Got me a new Shappell DX3000 last year that I only used a few times but really like it.. With all the other gear I have I want to invest in couple good UL reels and rods this year... Never have enough of those whether hard or soft water fishing.. lol


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Patiently waiting for my LX9 to come back from Marcum....camera light was in-op on me. Other than that just some new tackle as usual and im building a new quick hitch to go from my shanty to my snowmobile or quad.....found an idea online I like a lot and its light weight and QUICK set up! im excited!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Got the new Eskimo Evo1 shanty late last season... Thinking hard on sending in and updating the LX7 to a 9.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

pick up the Marcum LX5i late last year.. tried it out a couple times so far this fall while dock fishing ... come on ice!!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hoping to get a new camera this year. But, I'm not sure if I want to go with a marcum or a vex, yet. Other than that, maybe some more tackle. You can never have enough lol.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would buy a flasher before a camera. The camera is only good under certain conditions and the flasher will always work.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

The debate between a camera and flasher has been a long one. Ive always been a camera guy.....fished reservoirs, lake erie, ponds, whites landing in muddy water and everything with no issues. There was times in reservoirs I wish I had a flasher just to see if there was anything above in the water column but 99% of the ice fishing I do the fish are on the bottom anyways. Its all in preference. I love watching whats on screen and knowing was fish it is.....also helps to see what the fish are doing and how they are reacting. Thistubes4u and I have fished whites landing a ton and that water is muddddyyy so you have to have the camera pretty close to where your jigging so you can see your small tungsten jig and we have hammered the fish in there. Also seen some pretty cool stuff on camera....giant pike. One enormous perch in lake st clair that looked like a carp it was so big. A buffalo Carp and a Pike swimming together which just made me laugh. 

I was able to get the LX9 last year finally which is obviously a camera and flasher built into one screen so I have the best of both worlds. If you can afford too or save up get that unit and youll be set for life!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I purchased the new I Float jacket and Bibs from Frabil


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

How much did that set you back laynhardwood?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> How much did that set you back laynhardwood?


It was 413.99 but I had a 50 dollar off coupon. It set me back 363.99.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I did finish one of the smitty sleds today, not sure why I built two. I'm thinking a new rod with a black betty reel


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am looking for something like this http://sportsmensdirect.com/shop/Sonic Ice Hopper/sonic-ice-hopper-bracket-xl-/

A sonic hole hopper. anyone have any leads?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Your going to love that Sonic hole hopper fishingfull


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nothing major, but I did pick up a new ugly stick ice rod and a few tungsten jigs to use on my Contraband Baits plastics today


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Love my jaw jackers...may get one more other than that I'm set...only purchase left to make is bait...bring on the ice!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

What type of action rods do you prefer with your jaw jackers? Or do you just match rods with what you're fishing for?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> What type of action rods do you prefer with your jaw jackers? Or do you just match rods with what you're fishing for?


The jaw jackers work best with a medium action rod or stiffer. It seems like the light action rods do not get a good hook set.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I really only got into ice fishing for the gear.

But, I have not made a lot of purchases this year (yet). I did get a pair of crappie rods (TUCR bullwhip & Quick Tip), and a Black Betty Freefall. Also got a small assortment of soft plastics to try (little atom nuggies & trigger x mustache worms).

Still trying to talk myself into getting a Marcum LX6, but I might go with the Lowrance Elite 4 for one more year.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I really need to stay off of sportsmandirect . .....27 bucks worth tungsten later.......lol

Also got my sonic hole hopper picked out and hopefully get that for Christmas!


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

If you get the chance you should check out the store .....


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

with everyone buying new gear, who has a used flasher they could sell?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

revpilot said:


> If you get the chance you should check out the store .....


Need to swing by there sometime. I get into enough trouble at Franks up at Saginaw.

I have 2 fl8's that I want to upgrade (one for me one for the wife) but want to use dad's new Marcum before I decide what to do. So proably won't be untill next year.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> What type of action rods do you prefer with your jaw jackers? Or do you just match rods with what you're fishing for?


It really depends I use lighter actions rods if I'm targeting crappie..I've had stiff action rods rip the lips off on the hook set...but for perch walleye and others I do go medium or stiffer...I have also found shorter medium action rods fit the base better...the long rods have to be bent over way to far.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Westbranchbob
Could you give me a link to the Jaw Jackers that Laynhardwood an you are talkin about.

I have googled Jaw Jacker Image an jawjacker Image.
And the images that I am getting have nothing to do with fishing.
Thanks


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.jawjackerfishing.com/ this is the website


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> http://www.jawjackerfishing.com/ this is the website


Hey, Laynhardwood ----Thanks


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

.Nils 8" Trekker auger, let the ice cometh.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

tsw said:


> .Nils 8" Trekker auger, let the ice cometh.


Congrats on the Trekker, your gonna love it.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Took advantage of the 10% off sale at Mark's and picked up a couple jaw jackers. Went home and started playing with them in the garage. I'm very impressed with the hair triggers on them and I think they'll probably catch anything in the water.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I just picked-up a One Shot Skimmer from Deep Freeze. Has anyone used one before? It seems well built, and IF it works as advertised it should make clearing the hole a lot easier and quicker. I’m all about efficiencies that will maximize my fishing time , and the videos on youtube make it look like the real deal. But, I will not be too surprised if turns out to be an expensive sub-par skimmer (holes are large) . Can’t wait to try it out either way!


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Rooster said:


> I just picked-up a One Shot Skimmer from Deep Freeze. Has anyone used one before? It seems well built, and IF it works as advertised it should make clearing the hole a lot easier and quicker. I’m all about efficiencies that will maximize my fishing time , and the videos on youtube make it look like the real deal. But, I will not be too surprised if turns out to be an expensive sub-par skimmer (holes are large) . Can’t wait to try it out either way!



Had them for awhile and they are AWESOME! Especially when you got 4- 10.25 holes to clean
Make sure you get it all the way under the slush and lift it up SLOW......


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Got my wicked ice 25-m 13 rod today. It's sweet and so light. Now to get a reel for it.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's the video:


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm hopefully getting that bay runner from you minnowhead


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Damon you'll love that thing!! Don't know why he's getting rid of it. His garage is prolly full of participation trophies from his youth. Jm2cents!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Participation trophies


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha damn that's funny


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought the one shot skimmer for 10" auger holes. Best purchase I've made. 

One time the entire hole cleared of ice.


----------

